

Flash exported as native app, distributed via app store 21:22 - csmeder
http://cs5launch.adobe.com/?promoid=FDKBR

======
csmeder
At 21:22 the guy says you can export flash as a native app and have it
distributed via the app store. Is Adobe not backing down on this claim?

~~~
e1ven
As for right now, pre 4.0, I believe that you can.

